# Fs: Hd 4850



## `PaWz (Aug 11, 2008)

I got an HD 4850 a couple months ago, and I no longer want it.  It is from Visiontek, and it has everything included.

I am selling it for $125 shipped

BTW, I still have my 9600GT for sale, and the price is now $60 shipped.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm, pretty good deal but I'm not in need of a graphics card though.


----------



## oregon (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you upgrading again?


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 11, 2008)

is it single slot?

i got a 1gb 8600 atm , would it be any better?


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 11, 2008)

is it single slot?

i got a 1gb 8600 atm , would it be any better?


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Aug 11, 2008)

> i got a 1gb 8600 atm , would it be any better?


Would it ever? The 4850 would totally smash any 8600 (OCed or not) into sub-atomic particles, then kill it and use the remainings to cover some cat's litter.


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 11, 2008)

how heavy is it (ship to uk?)


----------



## ducis (Aug 11, 2008)

`PaWz said:


> I got an HD 4850 a couple months ago, and I no longer want it.  It is from Visiontek, and it has everything included.
> 
> I am selling it for $125 shipped
> 
> BTW, I still have my 9600GT for sale, and the price is now $60 shipped.



whats the reason for selling it?


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 11, 2008)

oregon said:


> Are you upgrading again?


No.  I'm giving up gaming for a while


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 11, 2008)

jdbennet said:


> how heavy is it (ship to uk?)


Less than two pounds, probably


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 11, 2008)

can you give me a rough estimate in uk ponds on how much alltogether to get to my doorstep in uk?

this would run with my gainward hd4850?


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 11, 2008)

and i do not get ripped off so easy now!!!!

my last purchase on here went pair shapped and im out of pocket by £60 so ill be a bit cautious


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if you can crossfire two cards from different brands


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Aug 11, 2008)

`PaWz said:


> I'm not sure if you can crossfire two cards from different brands



You can 

great price!


----------



## newguy5 (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm interested.  would like to know if you OC'd it or if you ever did the fan mod on it or if it constantly ran at really high temps?  let me know.


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 11, 2008)

I did OC it a bit using the CCC, but only for a few minutes, as I didn't have a good enough PSU to handle it.  I did no modding to it

And the load temp is around 85C (which is expected for this card)


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah the HD cards always run 70+


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 11, 2008)

im not interested anymore-decided to go with new gainward 4850 as there going for £120 posted-!

nothing against you just a bit put off buying on here now!


----------



## th3ha1og0d (Aug 12, 2008)

Still for sale?


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone who wants it for sure has to PM me


----------



## Mitch? (Aug 14, 2008)

check your pm's!


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 16, 2008)

sold (4850)

the 9600GT is still available


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 22, 2008)

`PaWz said:


> The 9600GT is still available


Bump


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 31, 2008)

Bump. 9600GT still available


----------

